# Directv DVR w/Tivo & DVD Burner?



## Cobra5wood (Aug 17, 2004)

Is there a Directv w/Tivo unit on the market that also will burn DVD's? If not, then can someone recommend a good "external" DVD recorder that they use to record shows to from their Directivo"s?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

No, sorry.


----------



## tubbyaz (Apr 24, 2002)

Myself, I bought a Leadtek WinFast "My ViVo" display adapter for my computer. Equipped with S-video in and out connections and WinFast PVR video capture software.

Just connect the S-video output from the DirecTiVo to the capture card, and record in real time. I get a pretty darn good picture out of it (even though it goes through a second round of MPEG-2 compression). After capture, I use VideoReDo from RegSoft to edit it down (you can move through frame-by-frame to get the perfect edit point). Great for collecting and burning my favorite artists on "Austin City Limits".


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Cobra5wood said:


> Is there a Directv w/Tivo unit on the market that also will burn DVD's? If not, then can someone recommend a good "external" DVD recorder that they use to record shows to from their Directivo"s?


I believe there is a Tivo/DVDR, but not a DirecTivo/DVDR. As to what recorder is best with a DirecTivo, you would probably get a better answer to your question in the DVD DVD Recorder forum at: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=106

There are stand-alone DVD recorders and DVD recorders with hard drives. A hard drive model is more expensive, but it does let you edit out the commercials prior to doing a high-speed dub to DVD. Panasonic and Piooner seem to be the recorders of choice. I've been happy with my Panasonic VCR/DVDR E75 (not the latest model), but I don't have a Tivo and my primarly need is copying tapes and recording commercail free movies direct to DVD. It does work well with a regular DirecTV receiver.


----------



## TonyC6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Cobra5wood said:


> Is there a Directv w/Tivo unit on the market that also will burn DVD's? If not, then can someone recommend a good "external" DVD recorder that they use to record shows to from their Directivo"s?


I have a question along this line too. Since I got my Direct TV HR10-250, I get no signal from the video or S-video output jacks. DTV said that was the the way that system worked and there was no support for the HD output through the video outputs. Is that still the case? I don't mind buying a separate DVD burner but how do I get the DVR connected to get a video/audio signal?

Thanks,


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

TonyC6 said:


> I have a question along this line too. Since I got my Direct TV HR10-250, I get no signal from the video or S-video output jacks. DTV said that was the the way that system worked and there was no support for the HD output through the video outputs. Is that still the case? I don't mind buying a separate DVD burner but how do I get the DVR connected to get a video/audio signal?
> 
> Thanks,


If you are using the HDMI output the HR10 turns off composite and also (I think) component. Unplug the HDMI cable and you should get composite output.


----------



## dscott72 (Jan 9, 2007)

TonyC6 said:


> I have a question along this line too. Since I got my Direct TV HR10-250, I get no signal from the video or S-video output jacks. DTV said that was the the way that system worked and there was no support for the HD output through the video outputs. Is that still the case? I don't mind buying a separate DVD burner but how do I get the DVR connected to get a video/audio signal?
> 
> Thanks,


I recently purchased a DVD Recorder and was going crazy to get the recorder to get the video from the HR10-250. I finally read on another forum that the output had to set at 480. I always have mine set at 1080. As soon as I made that change all was good.


----------

